# Joyetech AIO 0.6ohm Coils



## Boktiet (29/6/16)

Does anyone have these coils in stock?
Preferably a walk-in store in the West Rand/Northern Suburbs (Fourways etc) area.


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Am also lookimg for these @Boktiet - just havent had the time lol
I presume these are the cubis coils?


----------



## Boktiet (29/6/16)

Silver said:


> Am also lookimg for these @Boktiet - just havent had the time lol
> I presume these are the cubis coils?



Hi @Silver 

Yes, as far as I understand it is either for the Cubis or the AIO.
I have tried the 0.5ohm coils but they spit like nobody's business in the AIO.
Have you tried the 1.0 ohm coils by any chance?


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Yes, as far as I understand it is either for the Cubis or the AIO.
> I have tried the 0.5ohm coils but they spit like nobody's business in the AIO.
> Have you tried the 1.0 ohm coils by any chance?



I have only tried the coil that comes with the kit. Cant remember what ohmage it is. Not bad but not great. Muting the flavour somewhat. I want to try the cubis 0.6 ohm that several folk have advised
So let me know if you find them


----------



## Boktiet (29/6/16)

Silver said:


> I have only tried the coil that comes with the kit. Cant remember what ohmage it is. Not bad but not great. Muting the flavour somewhat. I want to try the cubis 0.6 ohm that several folk have advised
> So let me know if you find them



Will do, the 0.6ohm coils come with the kit.


----------



## Silver (29/6/16)

Boktiet said:


> Will do, the 0.6ohm coils come with the kit.



Now you have me confused. All i know is that the coil that comes with the kit wasnt working well for me and several advised me to get a cubis coil. I just cant remember. Hopefully someone will remind me


----------



## Boktiet (29/6/16)

The coils that fit in the Cubis tank also fit the AIO. Same coils but the AIO doesn't fire at enough watts to use the 0.25 and 0.5 coils properly thus the spitting (I guess). You also get 1 ohm but I haven't tried it. Must admit flavour is damped in these coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/6/16)

Silver said:


> Now you have me confused. All i know is that the coil that comes with the kit wasnt working well for me and several advised me to get a cubis coil. I just cant remember. Hopefully someone will remind me


I think the AIO coil has smaller airflow holes for more of a MTL pull where the Cubis one might have larger airhole for a slightly looser pull... That is if there is an AIO/MTL 0.6 ohm version and a Cubis 0.6 ohm version?

Regardless, I too am looking for some as well. My GF's AIO has no flavour, except for perhaps a bit of a burnt taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/6/16)

I have the 0.5 ohm cubis coil in mine for about a month now and no spitting. I use it only with Tropical ice though. The spiral drip tip was terrible but with the glass one it works 100 times better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/6/16)

Here we go
http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1531


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Here we go
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1531


Those are the 0.5 ohm coils, they spit like startled cats in the AIO. The 0.6 ohm ones are miles better, maybe not the best but certainly better.


----------



## SDAYA (30/6/16)

Try Vape Bar at Rock Cottage it's in the Overland Bottle Store 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDAYA (30/6/16)

Tip for better airflow 

Use a screwdriver and remove the top piece of the coil so it looks like this








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/16)

I tried the 1.5 Clapton in the AIO today, it works well but don't expect lung hits of any kind on this one. It's a nice tight draw, doesn't get as hot as the 0.6 and I find the flavour slightly better. It should also not drain the battery as quickly.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PsyCLown (30/6/16)

SDAYA said:


> Tip for better airflow
> 
> Use a screwdriver and remove the top piece of the coil so it looks like this
> 
> ...


When you refer to the top piece, is that the piece which sits at the bottom of the tank, with the white rubber around it?
I can't recall seeing anything on the top which screws into the drip tip section of the mod which looks as if it can be removed?


----------



## SDAYA (30/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> When you refer to the top piece, is that the piece which sits at the bottom of the tank, with the white rubber around it?
> I can't recall seeing anything on the top which screws into the drip tip section of the mod which looks as if it can be removed?



I removed this piece - it's on top where it screws on - so basically once you remove that piece then it's just the pure coil and then you will have a slight better air flow.

Apparently the cubis coil doesn't have this piece

Lemme know if you come right 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I tried the 1.5 Clapton in the AIO today, it works well but don't expect lung hits of any kind on this one. It's a nice tight draw, doesn't get as hot as the 0.6 and I find the flavour slightly better. It should also not drain the battery as quickly.



@BumbleBee - which are the coils i should try on the Aio
I have only tried the one that comes with it but i find the flavour quite muted
Others advised a cubis coil I just cant remember which ones? And shall I try the clapton one? 

I find the Aio "stuck in the middle" for me with the coil that comes with it. Too loose for a good MTL and not loose enough for a restricted lung hit. Its a bit too restricted. Am not sure whether I should go lung hit or try find a tight coil for a decent MTL


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/16)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - which are the coils i should try on the Aio
> I have only tried the one that comes with it but i find the flavour quite muted
> Others advised a cubis coil I just cant remember which ones? And shall I try the clapton one?
> 
> I find the Aio "stuck in the middle" for me with the coil that comes with it. Too loose for a good MTL and not loose enough for a restricted lung hit. Its a bit too restricted. Am not sure whether I should go lung hit or try find a tight coil for a decent MTL


I haven't tried the 1.0, that one seems to be popular so maybe try that one.

The 1.5 Clapton works well, it's a tighter draw than the 0.6 and gives a much cooler vape with better flavour than the 0.6, the 1.5 is worth a try also.

Don't even bother with the 0.5, it's terrible.

The 0.25 Notch coil won't fire in the AIO so don't bother with that one either.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee - much appreciated
That saves me and points me in the right direction with this Aio
I like it for what it is - compact and good value.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (1/7/16)

@Silver, I got these and they are doing well.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/atomizer-spares-accessories/products/cubis-tc-coils-5-pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (1/7/16)

I had no problems with the 0.5 coils @Silver that @Christos is also refering to,also got mine from Vape cartel and its loose enough for a better restricted lung hit,I had no spit back on mine,but at the time it was the only device I was using,I think some have said that the coils got flooded after leaving it in their pocket for to long etc,might be why some get spit back ,I never had that problem as I was using it to stay off the stinkies and the only problem for me was the 2ml tank at that stage, but I haven't used the 1ohm or the 1.5 Clapton that @BumbleBee is referring too

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Thanks @moolies !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

